

IPad 3 will have 4G LTE networking - insomnie
http://www.imore.com/2012/03/05/ipad-3-4g-lte-networking/

======
samstave
This is a really important issue; Data Caps.

I have a MyTouch 4G on Tmobile that I am paying $100 a month for. It sits in
the drawer and I NEVER use it.

I have an iPhone 4 which is my work and primary phone.

The reason the MyTouch doesnt get used: Data caps. I'll use my bandwidth limit
on it in about 3 days. Then Tmobile caps the speed to useless (56K) e.g. they
set the latest and greatest technology back to 1998 speeds after you hit your
cap.

The iPad, I can imagine, would be capping out all the time.

As it is - my daughter was streaming netflix to the iPhone over 3G as we drove
around this weekend. She was watching Judy Moody.

What an awesome time we live in where my 7 year old streams movies on demand
to my phone while driving 70 mph on the freeway!

Every executive at every mobile carrier who thinks that data caps are a good
thing, or a potential revenue target, should be shot!

